# Coming soon....TroveStar Rewards Program for N-scale Trains



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Folks,

The N Scale Database recently crossed 10,000 items and this is great! But, by our estimate, somewhere between 50,000 and 100,000 total items have been produced since 1960. Maybe more once you count European and Japanese models. I read somewhere that N Scale is more popular than HO in Japan.

We have a long way to go to be complete....

So in order to get more data added we will launch the TroveStar Rewards Program for N-scale Trains and give away N Scale items to our contributors.

We will be handing out the good stuff. The give-aways will include rolling stock from MTL (weathered) and Atlas, engines from Kato and (we hope) an A-A centipede set from Broadway Limited.

So dig out your old N Scale catalogs and sharpen your Googling skills if you would like to list your favorite models and earn a free (yes, shipping is also free as long as you are in the USA) N Scale item. Complete rules to follow soon. If you have not yet visited the database, check it out here:

http://www.trovestar.com/generic/group.php?Collection=4

Our official launch date is Thursday, March 31, 2016. That's when we will post Program details and instructions on how to add a train entry to our n-scale database. Participate and earn free trains/train sets! 
bit.ly/1LFklpB

Stay tuned!


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

This will be a nice database 
I have an older Kato I could not find on the list
Let me know what info you want on the engine


----------



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

Part number is the best, but certain other features are helpful.

An example would be:

Kato 176-3112 Great Northern SD-45 road number 410.

Of immense value is the release date (month and year). This particular SD-45 was released in August of 1996. Resources such as the Amherst Depot: https://www.amherst-depot.com/sd45katon.htm are great for this kind of thing.

George


----------



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

Even better is if you log in and create it yourself. Just find another example of the same body style and "copy" it, changing only the important differences such as:

Product Part Number (in this case the Kato Part Number)
Road Name
Reporting Mark
Road Number
Release Date
MSRP (if you can get it)

Also try to find a good image of the train and link that.

George


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

I still have the original case not sure of the date it was released 
I will see what I can find


----------



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

Tony35 said:


> I still have the original case not sure of the date it was released
> I will see what I can find


The Amherst Depot has all the early Kato stuff listed along with release date 

For more recent release the katousa web site has great pics but they can be a little vague about release dates. I have been begging them for shipping records, but this kind of thing doesn't seem to be well organized.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Whoo-hoo they had it listed for the release date


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

I noticed there are manufacturers of european trains completely missing from this database. examples: Minitrix, Fleischmann, Roco to name a few


----------



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

Dusty019 said:


> I noticed there are manufacturers of european trains completely missing from this database. examples: Minitrix, Fleischmann, Roco to name a few


You can add new manufacturers on the fly when you create an entry. We are hoping that some of the folks who participate in the program will focus on the Europeans as well as Kato-Japan and Tomix.

The folks working on the data so far have focused on the readily available 'main-stream' manufacturers such as MTL, Atlas, Kato and Bowser but there just aren't enough of us to make a dent in the mountain of entries. That is why we decided to run a promotion to get other folks involved.


----------



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

It's official. Earlier this morning, we launched our TroveStar Rewards Program for N-scale Trains. You can now view Rules & Notes and learn how to earn free trains / trains sets while making history helping to build the ultimate n-scale db! http://www.trovestar.com/special/ntrains/rewards_rules.php


----------

